# help to understand results



## oldmachinist (Jul 9, 2008)

I am getting ready to take this test for the third time. I hit the books hard for the April test but actually did worse than my first attempt.

Here is the list of knowledge areas for the diagnostic report

Does anyone know what the bottom three subjects actually refer to?

Codes engineering principles

Codes Fundemental engineering practice

Codes Interpretation

Machine Design principles

Machine Design Applications

Machine Design components

Hydraulics &amp; Fluids principles

Hydraulic &amp; Fluids Applications

Energy/ Power systems Principles

Energy/ Power systems Applications

HVAC &amp; Refrigeration Principles

Engineering Principles

Applications - Systems

Applications - Supportive knowledge


----------



## mackintosh (Jul 9, 2008)

It seems to me that "Supportive knowledge" means Economics; there was a lot more of it on the April test than I was expecting.

Good luck with #3!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't really help you based on my own knowledge... but I did a little internet research and I think I might have something. I found a website that basicly has an outline of the topics covered on the Mechanical PE, and after comparing it to your list it looks like the last three would correspond to the afternoon session. Each depth module has two main items under it... principals and applications so depending on what you took... HVAC, Mechanical systems or the thermal/fluids module, would be what those areas correspond to.

I'm referencing a website, but it's a pretty detailed out line and the rest of the subjects on your list correspond to an item. I don't know where that website gets it's information... just found it when I googled... "PE exam subjects outline"


----------



## oldmachinist (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts on the matter. I tend to believe that those three areas are related to the afternoon session also. But, more than one person has felt that they refer to economics or other stuff.

Since we all work for a living and our time is valuable It would be nice for NCEES to tell us what we need to study, instead of having to guess.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 10, 2008)

oldmachinist said:


> Since we all work for a living and our time is valuable It would be nice for NCEES to tell us what we need to study, instead of having to guess.


I think the idea behind the vagueness is that they want you to study and know everything.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 10, 2008)

engineergurl said:


> I can't really help you based on my own knowledge... but I did a little internet research and I think I might have something. I found a website that basicly has an outline of the topics covered on the Mechanical PE, and after comparing it to your list it looks like the last three would correspond to the afternoon session. Each depth module has two main items under it... principals and applications so depending on what you took... HVAC, Mechanical systems or the thermal/fluids module, would be what those areas correspond to.
> I'm referencing a website, but it's a pretty detailed out line and the rest of the subjects on your list correspond to an item. I don't know where that website gets it's information... just found it when I googled... "PE exam subjects outline"


Don't worry EG. Your humor wasn't wasted. At least on me. I think it might have zoomed over a few other heads, though.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 10, 2008)

EG is MiG's alias!


----------



## oldmachinist (Jul 10, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> I think the idea behind the vagueness is that they want you to study and know everything.


Vagueness is meant for lawyers and breaucrats not engineers


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2008)

You've never worked for the government, I'm betting.


----------

